# Family name plaque - using Cherry Wood - WIP



## toesy (18 Mar 2014)

Some of you may be aware of me making this in pine, and the issues I had with the wood warping.

So here is one in Cherry Wood, I have to cut the family names inside the letters and then sand, and then Danish oil - hopefully by the weekend I'll have some more pictures for you.


----------



## Roughcut (18 Mar 2014)

Looks good Toesy.
Can I ask you what you use for your letter design layout please?


----------



## martinka (18 Mar 2014)

I have to say I find the neatness of your cutting to be absolutely amazing.


----------



## toesy (18 Mar 2014)

Roughcut":3vnie4ps said:


> Looks good Toesy.
> Can I ask you what you use for your letter design layout please?



I use Microsoft Publisher, but since I have purchased Serif Draw Plus X5 - I am using this more and more.


----------



## toesy (18 Mar 2014)

martinka":38uwv69p said:


> I have to say I find the neatness of your cutting to be absolutely amazing.



Thank you ever so much, I do take my time, although sometimes sanding the edge of the letter hides a few mistakes :wink: :wink:


----------



## bodgerbaz (19 Mar 2014)

Really nice piece of professional cutting toesy. You are a natural and it's a pleasure to look at your cutting as it is so neat, straight and precise. You shouldn't have the same problems with cherry that you had with the pine.

Thank you for showing the WIP, it should inspire and encourage all of us.

Barry


----------



## Philip n (19 Mar 2014)

martinka":3mlmi0dh said:


> I have to say I find the neatness of your cutting to be absolutely amazing.




I'll second that! 

Excellent stuff Toesy.


----------



## Grahamshed (19 Mar 2014)

That is really nice. The attention to detail isa obvious.


----------



## Roughcut (19 Mar 2014)

toesy":2iw5fscm said:


> Roughcut":2iw5fscm said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good Toesy.
> ...



Thanks for that Toesy.


----------



## nev (19 Mar 2014)

=D> Are you sure you're not using a laser cutter?


----------



## bobman (19 Mar 2014)

Very nice clean cutting


----------



## toesy (20 Mar 2014)

Further update, I have now cut the names into the letters, this takes ages  or maybe im just slow at this..

Also one coat of Danish Oil applied, sorry about the pics took on me phone.

Thanks again for all the kind words


----------



## bodgerbaz (21 Mar 2014)

Toesy, it looks wonderful with the names and a coat of oil and extremely professional looking. You really have taken to cutting, huh.

Those names are so small and intricate and is a credit to your cutting skills and patience, of which, you have more than me ;-)


----------



## Philip n (21 Mar 2014)

Exceptional, Toesy. Just stunning workmanship.

It looked good before but the names - and especially the choice of font/script - take it to another level.
However long it took you it was worth the effort.


----------



## jonluv (21 Mar 2014)

Toesy-- fantastic pice of cutting

John


----------



## martinka (21 Mar 2014)

Those names must be tiny, you've done a brilliant job to keep them so neat.


----------



## bassethound (21 Mar 2014)

Fantastic stuff! Love it..


----------



## Scottlefley (21 Mar 2014)

Absolutely brilliant, I can only dream of cutting to that standard...can I ask what size blade you were using? Still finding my feet myself, it's definitely an art which takes a lot of skill and practice to get even close to these standards, thanks for sharing.


----------



## toesy (21 Mar 2014)

Scottlefley":1twfurl3 said:


> Absolutely brilliant, I can only dream of cutting to that standard...can I ask what size blade you were using? Still finding my feet myself, it's definitely an art which takes a lot of skill and practice to get even close to these standards, thanks for sharing.



I use Olson - Precision Ground Tooth, Skip Reverse – PGT 5 & 7

Then for finer cutting, Flying Dutchman and some other Olson fine blades

*Thanks to everyone for the very kind words... your all to kind.*


----------

